# [Solved] certbot error

## KayZee

I install the Letsencrypt certbot.  When I try to run it, I get this error

 *Quote:*   

> certbot --apache certonly
> 
> An unexpected error occurred:
> 
> VersionConflict: (certbot 0.8.1 (/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages), Requirement.parse('certbot==0.9.0.dev0'))
> ...

 

I have certbot 0.8.1 installed.  I also have certbot-apache 9999 installed.

certbot.log shows this

 *Quote:*   

> etc # more certbot.log 
> 
> Traceback (most recent call last):
> 
>   File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/certbot", line 9, in <module>
> ...

 Last edited by KayZee on Thu Aug 11, 2016 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Syl20

As app-crypt/certbot-apache version 9999 is a "rolling" version (git fetching), I think you also need the 9999 version of app-crypt/certbot.

----------

## KayZee

Thank you.  Switching to app-crypt/certbot-9999 worked.  

Since app-crypt/certbot-apache-0.8.1 is not in Portage, app-crypt/certbot-9999 must also be used.

--Karl

----------

